# Good ol' fashion Pride thread =)



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Since pride section no longer exists...
lets bring up some good old pride fights, old events, and old pride contaversy,
lets talk about our favorite Pride Ko's submissions, and fights

begin...

*I hope someone hasnt already done this


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Igor Vovchanchyn, the most underrrted fighter to ever live.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

deffinatley,
he is harldly mentioned around these parts,
there are however a handfull of devoted fans, that know what hes all about.
I cant say ive ever been a big fan, which is kinda sad because he is a phenomenal fighter, I dont underrate him but I do not pay as much attention as i shud


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

When Shogun won the GP


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

If anyone hasn't seen the Gary Goodridge KO over Oleg Taktarov at PRIDE 1, watch that. Nasty nasty stuff.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Igor Vovchanchyn, the most underrrted fighter to ever live.


Easily. Igor was a short, pudgy dude KO'ing bigger guys. He was (Still is, actually) amazing.

Vovy's fights with Goodridge should be watched by everyone, especially their GP 2000 fight, which was the best fight in the entire tourney. 

Mezger got so robbed against not only Akira Shoji, but Saku and Arona, as well. Hell, he was also robbed against Rogerio. He was the anti-Dan Henderson.

We'll never see another fighter like Kazushi Sakuraba ever again. He was one in a million, and it freakin' sucks to see him at his current state. His fights with Braga, Renzo, White, Newton, Rampage, Goes and Igor Vovy were amazing. Hell, Saku just went over an hour with Royce and still put up a good fight against Igor freakin' Vovy, who was the scariest fighter in the world at that time period.

Wanderlei then killed Sakuraba and became the scariest fighter in the world. Wanderlei Silva vs Carl Malenko was so much fun to watch, because Malenko totally sucked and Silva schooled him.

Matsui needed to fight more dudes like Newton and Pele. Pele vs Matsui and Newton vs Matsui were awesome fights that should be watched by everyone.

Hey guys, remember when Mirko was awesome? Yeah, I miss those days.

Enson could've died against Igor. Igor put the guy in the hospital.

Satake was the stand-up version of Akira Shoji. Igor Vovy punched him in the face a ton in their fun fight.

Ouch, Andrei Kopylov almost bit his tongue off against Sperry. Wish that fight would've gone on longer, as it was an interesting ground fight, with Kopy looking comfortable on the ground against a great BJJ fighter.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Pride had many of the best fighters of the world, but some worse ones too. I remember Sean O'Haire who was ridiculous bad. He got instantly koed by butterbean lol.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Its my birthday coming up and I am going o be asking my wife to buy me Pride DVDs. Which are the best ones to get do you think?


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

CroCop's head kick KO's were beautiful. Talking about Vovchanchyn, that was probably CC's most vicious kick. It sounded like he cracked his jaw or something.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah all the Mirko Headkick KO's were sick, seeing Aleks fall was pretty nuts. I love it when he just seems to clip them, Aleks, Wand, Dos(I think) with his ankle. And they just drop like a sack of shite. Then there is the one that connects CLEAN as you can get against Igor.

Mirko was a bad man, when he hit Dos Caras after the headkick, started walking away and went back for another punch.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> Its my birthday coming up and I am going o be asking my wife to buy me Pride DVDs. Which are the best ones to get do you think?


 
If you want more bang for your buck I go with the 5 event packs. I have the one with Pride 24-28 and recently I was just lucky enough to find the one that has 17-18 and 20-22 at a half price store. I haven't made through all the ones that I just got but I loved the 24-28 one. I think they sell for around 20-25 bucks at Best Buy. :thumbsup:

Oh and the entrances of the events is what I miss most about Pride, besides the fights themselves, the drummer, the music the opening presentation of introducing the fighters is simply kickass. If I was at an event like that I would be bouncing off the walls I'd be so pumped.​


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't forget Randleman's left hook on Cro-Cop.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Or CroCop's only ever submission (BJJ) win on Randleman.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

did anybody here pay attention to the pfp's during the time when wansdy was the baddest man ever?
who else was on that list?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

You guys remember Ricardo arona? I think he had good leg kicks? Yeah thats the guy.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I did like Arona's leg-kicks. Dude dropped Overeem with a leg-kick. Sick stuff.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

My favorite thing about PRIDE was the Bushido events! I love watching those on DVD.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I loved Heath Herring kneeing fools from the North South..

Mark Hunt vs CroCop and Mark Hunt vs Wandy, Hunt was just so much fun to watch.

Gilbert Yvel's cheating ways

Coleman winning the 2000GP

Diaz shocking the world by subing Gomi

Lidell vs Mezger(one of the best fights ever)

Soccer Kicks and Stomps

Sergei brutalizing fools....



Yea, PRIDE was awesome.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Call me whatever you want, but my interest in MMA has drop severely since the fall of PRIDE. It's just that nothing compared to it, and the fights, boring or not, were so fun to watch.


----------



## K Powers (Sep 6, 2008)

My favorite PRIDE fight was Don Frye v Yoshihiro Takayama, that fight was so intense and Frye beat the shit out of Takayama. I doubt that there will ever be another MMA fight like that again, at the end Takayama's face looked like black and blue play-doh.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Call me whatever you want, but my interest in MMA has drop severely since the fall of PRIDE. It's just that nothing compared to it, and the fights, boring or not, were so fun to watch.


Same here, I never attributed to the lack of Pride, but theres a good chance that is it. Pride maybe didn't have better fighters, but i just preferred it as an organization.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I made an Alexander Otsuka post that didn't go through, this saddens me.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

the smile on wandys face when beating up rampage


..... sakuraba


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

[Drinks too much. Cries. Dreams of Igor while sleeping in the gutter, occasionally shouting out 'no pride don't go!' in a desperate voice ]


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

The entrances. I loved how all the fighters were brought out before hand. Fedor's entrance still gets me pumped, I watch it on youtube sometimes before work to get me ready to deal with a day full of bullshit. 

The difference between Pride and all the other organizations is that the fighters were larger then life. You wernt watching a fighter you were watching a superstar walk out to the ring. Just watch videos of how Fedor is mobbed when he is in Japan and you can see it and feel it. 

Favorite fights:

Rampage/Wandy fights - Best rivalry still in MMA I think. I dont think Ive ever been pumped up for fights like I was for these 2 and they definitely delivered. If youve never seen them and want a nice recap of the whole deal heres pretty much my favorite hl ever made. 

http://www.livevideo.com/video/CA618AFE8DE64018B4C93AC5744A6F80/beef-vol-1-sworn-enemies.aspx

Wandy vs Mark Hunt - Wow. Only word that could describe this fight. Hunt took it on very short notice(I think it was like a week at most) and still showed up and delivered the goods. Some of the shots Wand took in this were just freaking ridiculous, mix in an atomic butt drop and you have probably the most random mix of action and match making youll ever see in the ring. 

Ninja Rua vs Mario Sperry - Man Ninja was and is such a beast. It kind of sucks that hes fallen into a kind of MMA obscurity because he always brought it and is a much better fighter then a lot of people give him credit for. This fight is all over the place. If you want to see two guys rush each other and just trade blows like their life depends on it this is the fight to see. I know Im a part of the minority but I always dug Ninja more then Shogun. 

Big Nog vs Dan Henderson - Wandy vs Hendo made me notice Hollywood, but this fight sealed him as my favorite fighter. Stepping up on a few weeks notice to take on Big Nog(Fedor was originally scheduled but got injured). Everyone counted him out and said he would be subbed quick(Hendo came into the fight over 30 pounds lighter). What followed was some of the most heart youll ever see come out of a fighter as Hendo stood and traded with Nog actually getting the better of some of the exchanges. He escaped some of the craziest subs Ive ever seen but ended up finally succumbing to Nog and got subbed. Good thing for him this is one of the few fights where the loser out shined the winner. 

Kawajiri vs Gomi - This was billed to be the 2 top Lightweights in Japan going against each other. Everyone had known Gomi had talent but he always came up short in the big fights..... before this one. Kawajiri and Gomi decided to stand up and trade in a fight that is a must see for any MMA fan. "The Crusher" had the heart but unfortunately Gomi had the skill outstriking Kawajiri in route to putting him down and locking on the RNC. One of the few fights where youll see the Japanese fans screaming their heads off. 

Theirs a ton more fights I could gush about but theirs a few that just happened to pop into my mind thinking about it. I miss pride, It had its downside, shitty match making and shady favoritism for certain fighters. But at the end of the day it always delivered a quality product and its responsible for my love for MMA. I dont post a lot on this forum anymore but this topic needed some addition to it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Great post Wise.

Speaking of Kawajiri, is it me or does he look much bigger than he did in PRIDE. But funny thing is, he's in a smaller weight class.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I was actually just watching Nog vs Henderson 2, and yeah, best Dan henderson fight ever. One of the most impressive performances I have seen from the man. How he got out of those subs, I'll never know, but that was Henderson in his glory. He took on the number 1 HW, who had a 40 pound weight advantage, and did really well against him. So awesome. It's hard not to like Hendo after seeing that fight.

I'm actually starting to appreciate Ninja's older fights than Shogun's, which is odd, because I like Shogun more than Ninja. Still, Sperry vs Ninja was a great fight, and Ninja should've beaten both Henderson and Rampage. 

I miss the Sakurai whomping Gomi. Dude's still a great fighter, but the guy was untouchable in 2005. I think his second fight with Azeredo was a great, great fight and my favorite Gomi fight. Gomi and Kawajiri had an energetic fight, while Azeredo beat Kotani with ease. Gomi clearly beat Azeredo and proved that he was, indeed, the Bushido king. Gomi's stand-up looked really good in that fight.

Gomi vs Pulver was a great fight. Pulver, you gotta respect the guy. He fought a much bigger guy and did really well. Gomi's chin and power were just too much, though. Wow, Gomi's got a beard on him, as Pulver cracked him a plenty. 

Sergei Kharitonov was the man in 2004. Nog vs Sergei was a great fight, and it was extremely close, though I scored it for Nogueira. He did just enough to win that fight.

Man, Buscape vs Azeredo was an amazing ground battle. We're talking 5 star stuff. The UFC needs to snatch up Firmino.

Fedor vs TK 2 is one of my favorite Fedor batterings. Good grief, he just kills kohsaka something fierce.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Great post Wise.
> 
> Speaking of Kawajiri, is it me or does he look much bigger than he did in PRIDE. But funny thing is, he's in a smaller weight class.


I agree. I dont know if its so much him being bigger but he definitely looks more jacked these days. 

The first lightweight Bushido are some of the best Lightweight fights youll ever see. Everyone should go buy Bushido volume nine. Joachim vs Yves, Mach vs Pulver, Kawajiri vs Gomi, Hansen vs Sakurai, and Gomi vs Azeredo in their rematch. Hands down my favorite Lightweight tourny ever(although the new Dream one was pretty freaking sweet). Pretty much all of those fights are a 9-10 in my book.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You gotta give it to Japan, they are the kings of the lighter weight tournies. Hell, they are the kings of the tourny, period.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I really liked Tamura vs Takimoto. Kiyoshi Tamura needs more love.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Damone said:


> I really liked Tamura vs Takimoto. Kiyoshi Tamura needs more love.


No matter what I do I cant get the image of Sapp murdering him out of my head. Just like grabs his neck, pushes him into the ropes and proceeds to crumple him. It keeps me up at night....


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

My 2 favorite fights of all time are Shogun vs Rogerio and Gomi vs Diaz. I can watch those over and over again.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Pride 10. Pride 10. Pride 10. It's so fkin sweet, mebbe the best of the early pride events. Wanderlei vs Mezger is one of my favourite fights ever. Classic standup fight even if it only lasted six minutes or so. Yvel kills Goodridge with a high kick inside one minute. Unfortunately then everyone decides it's best to just grapple hump Yvel to beat him (except Wanderlei the next event who stops him with a kick to the groin lol). Vovchanchyn ANNIHILATES Enson. Seriously that's the worst beatdown ever (apart from Saku/Arona :< ), the whole side of Enson's face was swollen about an inch, couldn't even make it to his corner and had to be carried out on a stretcher. Then he goes on next event how he would like a rematch, Enson is a tough son of a b!tch. Shamrock sprawls and brawls Fujita like a beast. . . nearly KO's Fujita, mouth piece comes flying out. Then Ken gasses, gets some heart problem bs or something. Damn. GODAMNIT!!!  Always wondered why Ken didn't just kick Fujita in the head when he was down. Saku finishes us off with a really nice fight with Renzo ending in a great submission for Saku of another Gracie.

Almost forgot Kerr nearly ripping Borisov's head off with a neck crank. :thumbsup: 

This card was awesome. Pride never die - turn your music up.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wise said:


> No matter what I do I cant get the image of Sapp murdering him out of my head. Just like grabs his neck, pushes him into the ropes and proceeds to crumple him. It keeps me up at night....


Well, Sapp did outweigh Tamura by over 100 pounds. Tamura probably could've cut to 170, and he was thrown in there against someone who was a SHW. Stupid matchmaking, once again. But, this is supposed to be a positive Pride thread, so I'll keep the complaining about shitty matchmaking, dodgy reffing and horrible judging to myself.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

*For all you PRIDE nut jobs out there...*

Here are 2 HL by kweiss:

Pride Promo, short but sweet.

Dream on, Not just Pride but some awesome moments in there.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I miss Takada banging on a drum in a diaper.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

GodlyMoose said:


> I miss Takada banging on a drum in a diaper.


hahaha ya me to,
pride had some of the greatest entrances of all time, 
I still get goosbumps when I watch Fedor's and Wanderlei's

anyone wanna post some good entrance vids?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I got a question! Did Bushido 10-12 ever get released on DVD! I tried looking for Bushido Vol. 10 on Netflix because I wanted to see the Aurlielo vs. Gomi match but couldn't find it.

Oh yeah, My favorite match was Ryo Chonan vs. Anderson Silva, Wanderlei Silva vs. Ricardo Arona 2 (despite the judges decision), and Wanderlei Silva vs. Dan Henderson 2.

Worst judges decsion IMO is Akira Shoji vs. Alex Stiebling, Wanderlei Silva vs. Mark Hunt, and of course Rampage vs. Ninja Rua!

Favorite Upset was Nino Shembri over Sakaraba!


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Im a UFC fan 1st but i did buy Pride Legacy vol. 5 (24-28)
Man, Nog v Hendo 2 is just great, i mean how he pulled through Nog's Omaplata is just rediculous

Wandi v Rampage 2
Herring the north South, gotta feel bad for him in the UFC 

Aleksander Emelienenko v James Thomson is always a good laugh

The CC of old


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I think the thing that I'll always remember and cherish about PRIDE is that no matter how bad the matchmaking was, or how long the lineup of cans being fed to top fighters was, I still found it impossible to not be entertained by a PRIDE show. They knew how to put on a show, and how to build towards HUGE fights. Fedor-Nog 2 and Wandy-Rampage 2 were so ridiculously anticipated. Nog-Cro Cop and Fedor-Cro Cop may have even exceeded the others. It just seemed like every card had relevance to the MMA landscape, where even in the much more one horse world of MMA today, I don't feel the same about the UFC.

Other things I miss about PRIDE:

-Takada banging a drum in his diaper
-Lenne Hardt
-Random appearances by Inoki
-Inspirit (I love that company, and I just don't see it enough anymore. Sure DREAM fighters rep it a lot, but DREAM isn't on the same scale as PRIDE)
-Bushido. Shows dedicated to lighter weightclasses are the goods. Hence my love for the WEC and now DREAM, and to a lesser extent DEEP, Shooto and Cage Force.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

I can never get enough of the Nick Diaz vs Gomi fight. 

http://www.wat.tv/swf2/123201WCBQycT1082035

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

From what i ve seen and i didnt see it all .. i liked the behind the scenes videos like Mirko punks Mauro then when Mirko loses to Kevin how Minotaur and Fedor react to that or when Fedor watches Mirko and Alex and is pissed off .. Mirko seeing Alex after their fight on the way 2 d dressing room and Mirko saying 2 Alex greet ur bro 4 me.. priceless stuff.. Alex and Sergei and Sergei just takes those knees like he is dead and after the ref ends it he gets up and is like come on why u do that.. them staredowns like Wanderlei and Mirko ..to see Fedor watch the fights of others and putting that smile on his face 4 d camera again that is mad stuff and like i said i didnt see it all .. gotta get me the damn dvd´s in the future


----------

